# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > Need a Prosthetic 3D Printed >  Our Rescued Crow, Rocket, Needs Foot Help!

## FarmerJo

Hi! My name is Jo, and I am a cofounder of Peepal Farm in Dharamsala, India. I have a 3D printer here and I want to start using it to make braces, supports, and prosthetics for our rescued animals.

The first rescue is a crow, Rocket, who stepped on an electric wire. The nerves of his foot have been damaged, and we need to make something which will help him walk a little more normally and re-stretch the foot. It won't be permanently fixed, more like a physiotherapy tool!

The problem is I don't know how to design such a thing. I can do all the necessary measurements and pictures, but is there anyone up to the challenge of helping me remotely design something? Let me know!

Thank you!

----------


## curious aardvark

sounds like fun, also not to difficult, drop me a line. 

Who wouldn't want: 'designed foot for one legged crow' on their cv :-)

Do you have access to flexible pla ?

----------

